# What did I do wrong? Party aftermath



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

You just can't predict a party. It's impossible. We've had good luck with ours and have never had a "bad party" in the 7 years we've been having it. The spending of money is always going to be a necessary evil when it comes to food, just goes with the territory of being the host. Don't let one not so great turnout ruin any future endeavors.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Since you have had an annual party that was always successful, it seems surprising. I thought my problem was because it was our first party in a long while.

I ended up cancelling our party this year due to many cancellations and people who wouldn't commit one way or the other. If I hadn't, I think I would have ended up with about 6 people, including my husband and me. Even people who had said they were coming cancelled after I sent out a reminder email. The original invitation was over a month ago. I was really bummed, and had done a lot of work cleaning, decorating, stocking up on supplies, etc. What I ended up doing was having a more low-key affair with just our kids and grandkids, and one couple who came over. We had a great time anyway!

But now, I am feeling like you are, not sure I want to try to host a big party again. It is so disappointing when it doesn't work out.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Like Shadowbat says, you can't predict these things. We've hosted parties off and on for different occasions and as it turns out the best party we ever had was an impromptu "hat party" we threw for no special occasion. We just told some friends it's a hat party so wear a hat, we had the most people we've ever had and saw some amazing and weird hats!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry your party was such a disappointment.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I understand completely, I've had this same issue the last two years for my birthday and Halloween. Except for me, no one shows up or even bothers to say they can't come. They never apologize for blowing me off and don't even mention it until I have to approach them first. They really don't understand or respect the time effort and money that is out into these events. They don't even get how upset I am over it either. I've just realized that even my best "friends" I've known for years just aren't worth my time anymore. They cannot be bothered with me so I won't be bothered either. I've tried actively for two years and nothing. I'm sorry it didn't work out, next year have a plan B for if things go south. I'm going to have a plan B for just my boyfriend and I for next year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think everybody has been here. What you need is a big family ..lol ..after I invite my family (@20 people); except for a few close friends, I really dont care if the rest don't show up. We have a blast ourselves. Don't give up though. Just don't have one every year. I have one every 3 years or so. Everyone has had a party that fizzled. If they say they haven't they are lying.
How long have you been living the place you are now? Sometimes it takes several years to get to know people and them to know you. Also, next time try not having it on the day almost everyone is having another party. (e.g. Oct 26) that way there is no competition. Also I know Ghoulette here on the forum has kind of "open house" all evening so people just come in and out as they please. That way if only a few show up, no one will every know because everybody was there at diff times of the evening.
Just some thoughts. Hope this helps you for next time. If its any consolation, I get only @10 or TOT on halloween night. All this for those special few to enjoy. But thats OK....


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel so bad for you! I know these people are your friends...but are they? Frankly, they don't sound very nice. A party takes a lot of planning and expense to pull off and all any host or hostess wants is for their guests to enjoy themselves. To leave without saying goodbye, to r.s.v.p. and then not show up and to make comments like, "Is this it?" - that's just plain rude. Where have manners gone? 

I know it's natural to say, "I'm not doing this again", but you know you will. You obviously enjoy entertaining and will want to do so again.. I say, go ahead, just pare your guest list down and forget the rest.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Matrixmom. Good ideas. We've been in the same city my whole life & this was our 5th annual party. I'm worried now that if we try again, those from this year may not have had a good enough time to return. I don't think most people had other parties, but I considered trying a different date next time. There were some sick, some who had to work at 5am today, a wedding. Of those who RSVPd yes but didn't show, one couple posted on fb pics of their dinner date, one pics from another party. Of those who did show, a good chunk was 3 coworkers & their significant others who were first time guests. 

Maybe next time I wont care if the sheets on the guest beds are clean, if people get cold on the patio or some people can't eat any of the food. Then I wont feel as let down if I didn't put as much effort in the beginning. I may skip doing a theme as well which is a lot more work & decorations, but it is fun to theme the invites, food, a cocktail & the costume contest prizes. 

Sorry to say you had a bad experience too Jack'sEckstein.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Palladino, I've wondered the same thing about some people. You must know me, "I know it's natural to say, "I'm not doing this again", but you know you will." I do enjoy entertaining. 

The "Is this everyone?" comment surprisingly came from my next door neighbor. He & his wife & two of their friends came. They just disappeared without saying bye. We had stored some equipment (lawn mower & air compressor) in their garage since we use ours as party space & when we went out at midnight to turn some outside decorations off, they'd left (probably to get some fast food & none of them should have been driving) & left their garage door wide open. My husband moved our stuff back into our garage as he was afraid it'd get stolen.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't put too much thought into guests leaving without saying goodbye. There have been a couple instances where a day or two later people have said "sorry we didn't see before we left" and things like that. Between people being out in the yard, in the garage, and the house, sometimes I get lost and people can't find me. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Feel bad for you for the turnout and Paint for the cancellation. And Paint I've been following your threads and know how much thought and decorating detail goes into your set up. At least your decorations outside will be enjoyed by the ToTers and passerbys.

I have not had a party but been on the end of invites from a neighbor who has thrown a party each year (non-halloween). They always have tons of people who regularly get invited so sometimes I think the thought is that your presence won't be missed as far a being part of a party crowd. I also think that when someone holds a party each year particulaly on a holiday, people get to the point of feeling bad about not having the chance to do something else that maybe they'd like to do for a change. And not everybody is feeling up to crowds all the time. 

I know some people have very successful yearly parties but think those tend to be either family or very close friend oriented or they have tons of people who rotate coming thru out the years. I think it's good to give people (smaller parties) a break to do something else. Take a break yourself and go to someone's party or to a haunt attraction and still enjoy the season. 

I've thrown a few dinner parties so do realize the effort and expense that goes into hosting something so try to RSVP as early as I can. It's horrible form and lack of courtesy not to RSVP but still you hear this happening alot. I think if you plan a party you need to give a cutoff date and plan your food based on those that agreed to come. And certainly if you know you have special food requests, tell those people in advance you are planning to make food especially for them that they will be able to eat. Guilt tripping never hurt!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Our party went fine last night, but I too was disappointed at the turnout. We invited 40 and had 25 show. Not bad but I'm still a little bummed about it as six ppl canceled a few hours before it started, which I find very irritating. It really took the wind out of my sails. I think I may just skip doing a party next year and take a break from it. My husband and I talked about doing Disney or some other Halloween-inspired trip next October so maybe we'll just do that instead of a party as I know I would not feel disappointed.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

It is really frustrating when people don't bother to RSVP at all, but it's even worse when they say yes and then don't show! Ugh! I still have some hard feelings towards some family & friends who were no-shows to our wedding a few years ago after responding that they'd come because it cost us a lot of money per person. Grrr!

We do a pretty casual Halloween event and sometimes I think that's better than really going all out & planning a party. I love to entertain, but I get pretty insane a few weeks before the event - sort of a "hostess neurosis" kind of thing! LOL! I like for things to be perfect and well thought out, and I really put a lot of thought into making my guests happy & comfortable. So it really stinks when that sentiment is unappreciated or disrespected. 

Have you talked to any of your no-shows since your party? Kind of a "Hey, we were bummed you didn't make it out to our party last night" kind of thing? Sometimes just at least telling someone that you were disappointed that they didn't show can make you feel better, rather than stuffing in your feelings and pretending it was fine. 

Try to tell yourself that the party is for YOU, rather than for anyone else, even guests. That way, as long as YOU have fun and are happy with the food & quality of the decor, you can shrug off the other stuff as just 'extras'. Also, I like the suggestion of maybe having a smaller dinner-party type event next year instead, to sort of boost yourself back up and invite only true friends to that. You can always try another bigger party another year, and I agree with having it on a date maybe a little earlier that doesn't "compete" so much to help keep your guest list full. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

I had my big party last night with lots of food and drinks I even hired a DJ turned my garage into a dance floor with laser light . One hour before the party,6 people cancelled . No problem I understand because we had very heavy rain. I invited 40 people and 43 came one of my guest asked if he can bring some co-workers so everything worked out great . Whenever someone cancel /no show, just don't invite them again and I let them know it.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that your party didn't turn out the way you wanted. . That definitely is the worst feeling after you put all the time and effort....not to mention money into it. While we had a good turn out this year....we're thinking about hosting a much smaller get together next year. For me....that will take the worry over the RSVP's and some of the planning away. 

I do a have to say Cudos to you for all the gluten free food ( even though the gluten free guests didn't show) I have a wheat allergy and have to say...I almost never have a lot to pick from when going to parties. While it's awesome that you did mostly gluten free foods.....next time I would make just a few selections. Gluten free can get expensive.....and there are other things that you can put out that would work and not be as pricey. Veggie trays are great....cheese trays. I went to a party earlier saturday for our friends daughters 1st b-day.....the only thing I could eat we're the meatballs (minus) bread and fruit salad. But it worked and I was nice and full. .


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I understand how you feel. I posted my dissapointment for my party as well. We invited well over 40 and I was shocked that 23 showed. (what saved us was people inviting others) all the people we invited cancelled. To me it depends on the reason and how far of a notice they give you. Most of my friends had serious situations occur and the others were just lazy. I can't understand, its free food and drink...we werent even making people dress up. It took months to put everything up (we even went so far as building half of our props...which we never do) and a lot of money for the drinks and food. But i have dealt with this before...some people don't commit. 
I learn it comes with the program and if your love for Halloween and hosting trumps the dissappointment then keep going. But if the time and money are bringing you down then maybe you can colaborate with someone else for a co-party. Spit the cost, time and people. 

I learn with each party and make notes the next day (so its fresh in my mind) so I know what to change and what to do differently.

Hopefully you will have a pow-wow with yourself and figure out the pros and cons...make a sound choice and don't look back.

Good Luck.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

That's exactly why I don't "do" parties.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

We had our annual party on the 26th also, and we had 74 attend out off 100 invited. Overall, everything went good, we had a DJ this year, as last year we had 106 ppl, and no one could hear the music to dance to it was so loud. This year we took care of that, but....the RED SOX were on TV (being 1 hour north of Boston)...everyone wanted the game on. We set up our garage with the DJ, pub tables, heat, kitchen is the bar, living room is the food, and back yard fire and under an easy up tent was the TV for all the fans....problem....everyone wanted to watch the damn game! come'on! 
Good news...I had a blast! Danced my $ss off! with about 15 steadys all night! Yes, other guests came in and out from time to time, but most enjoyed the atmosphere inside until the game started . 
I agree though, ....most people have no clue how much time, $$, effort goes into planning a big party! However, I do this party every year for me, and I feel people look forward to checking things out. I have had some good feedback, and look forward to planning next years bash. Some parties are better than others, and if you don't have enough friends to pull it off, have your friends bring other friends!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

There could be many factors. We had a lower turnout this year but there's a flu bug going around and several families of kids had someone sick. Also we typically like to do two years on and one year off to give everyone a break. But next year our son wants a Halloween themed 16th birthday so I can't disappoint the guy.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I just had to add my experience. My wife and I have had parties for 20 +YEARS. We have a huge fourth of July celebration that brings in 50 to 100 people most years. I do a Indy 500 party in may that is much smaller. This year was our fourth or fifth year for Halloween. I worked my *** off making props and going all out. My wife cooked all day and we expected about 20 to 30 at least and maybe more. Including us there were 10 and half were related to us. I was VERY UPSET that night. 

But after it was all said and done I realized that some people just do not do Halloween anymore. I had a couple of folks cancel with a call or an e-mail. But one was very sick and the other went to Mexico ! But for the rest I have heard NOTHING. So as I said, it will be about my prop building and my goal of having a real haunt next year and no party. Screw 'em if they forgot how to have fun !


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

You have my sympathy with party disappointment. I think my party was a success this year but only half of the 80 people I invited came and about a third of the people didn't rsvp or acknowledge my invitation (which I had printed this year) in any way. Two years ago, the year I paid about $1,000 for a caterer and server, I had a lot of no shows and was really bummed. I think we have to focus on the fun our real friends have and the fun we have shopping, planning, decorating, etc. Like I said in another thread, now we can relax and enjoy the holiday!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention Halloween Princes, YOU DID NOTHNG WRONG!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't worry about it. We've been doing parties for years. It's not you or the party itself, it always ends up on the people and what they choose to do. I had people that would never let us know if they were coming, so I just invite others instead. At least I tried. We don't always go to other invites since we both work weekends. I like having one for us, and our few closer family members. Even if it's only a handful, I'll still have one. I would rather keep it smaller than too many. Good luck and Happy Halloween.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Well next year you could invite us  And my son will be stationed near Silverdale Naval Base - bet he would know people who would appreciate a awesome Halloween Party.. 

Have a great Haunt


----------



## Skull and Book Press (Sep 12, 2013)

A few years ago the advice columnist Dear Prudence wrote about RSPVs and the lack thereof: "Didn't you know that now part of your job as a hostess is to track your guests as if you're a big game hunter?" I think it's just what's going on in the world right now. Hopefully it'll improve while people still have some modicum of the idea of entertaining.  

We've certainly run into this issue. I feel like we have to get invites out two months in advance to book anybody. Then we have to keep reminding everybody. Some people will never RSVP until I ask them, and then they assume I know they're coming. But other people who said they were coming don't show up, or cancel at the last minute. It seems like such a general problem with so many people, I'm not sure what to do. 

I would, however, be assured that you didn't do anything wrong. As others have pointed out, it's good to keep it in perspective, do things that are fun for you, and make a little mental note of the people who are reliable friends.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Aww, I know it is so frustrating to plan a party and feel like most don't appreciate it. It's too bad us halloween forum peoples live all over the place, since we would be the perfect guests!!!

I, too, had a disappointing turn out this year, but it seems to be typical. Unless my guests are Halloween lovers like me, they don't seem to care if they RSVP or not, which I find very rude.

It absolutely is NOT you, it's them; remind yourself you are terrific just for having such a passion! I find that halloween people know what they love, do what they love and don't give a darn to what everyone else thinks and does. It's what makes us, we can't help it.

I am considering doing something entirely different next year, to have a Halloween party in early October, for the peoples I have that love Halloween like me. Then my weekends closer to Halloween can be about my display and costuming.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Try not to get too discouraged hun, like you said, past years you've had great attendance, etc. I always have my party like the 3rd weekend of the month, that way it's more likely not to clash with area happenings, and it seems everyone else wants to do stuff the last weekend, thus more likely to have good attendance for your party. 

Anyhow, I've been there too! I actually cried one year because I was soooo disappointed. All the hard work, and nearly no one showed. You know what though? I've had successful parties since then, including this year (mine was the 19th). Don't think it's anything you did wrong, and don't let it dampen your spirit. Unless you really just don't WANT to host a big party again, then just keep moving forward! If you feel you need to cut back in some areas to lessen time/stress/money, then do it! You can pull off a great party without going so far to the extent that you feel it's almost not worth it, or it overwhelms you. Most people, if they are really your friend, will appreciate _any_ effort you put in. It doesn't have to be perfect! 

One thing I do, is after the fact, I ask my attendee's what they liked best, what they didn't like, anything they would like to see for next year, etc. 

I wish you the best of luck though, and I hope you can renew your spirit for next year! 

EDIT: and to put things in perspective...we are lucky to have 15-20 people for our parties...and that's a successful #...and it turns out amazing. So don't get caught up with #'s too much. For us, as long as our group of 'core' people come...we are happy and make the best of it!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

We have had 2 years which were total bummers... been having parties around 14 years now... it's so frustrating when people don't want to rsvp, rsvp and then don't show and low attendance happens...
Why do we keep doing it?? Cause it all makes it worthwhile when we have good years, and we love the reactions we get from our haunts and party games.. I enjoy being the Queen of Halloween in my group..
THere is always next year... Happy Halloween to you..


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't get discouraged. We have done parties the last 21 years but have taken the last 2 years off. It took me almost that long to realize that no amount of props, food, planning, decorations, music, special effects, etc will make a party. It is the PEOPLE who make the party. It took us a long time to tweak the guest list just right, and "mixing" people from the different social circles. People who blow us off often, don't get invited back. 

Again, DON'T (even subconsciously) think that the more you work on your props, food, planning, decorations, music, special effects, etc. the better the party will be. Focus on the people first. 

We now have a fantastic group of 60-70 friends who ask all year about our party, themes, etc, and really excited about their costumes. But it has taken a long time to get there... I remember years just like you experience this year.

Here is a thread where I attempted to get some discussion going on this:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/93482-human-element.html

Don't get discouraged....!


----------



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

Every year we do a Halloween potluck party the Saturday before Halloween. Everyone brings something and by doing a potluck it takes a lot of the pressure off of us. This year we only had 9 people total, but other years we've had 40 or more. It's not really about how many people show up, but rather the fun and companionship of the ones who are there. And to be honest, sometimes the intimacy of the smaller groups is nice.


----------



## LOX (Dec 30, 2013)

We got invited to a Halloween party last year and was told to dress up. We went all out and spent a bunch of money on our costumes. When we got to the party there was tons of cars parked up and down the road, we was so excited, I even brought my very expensive camera to take "killer" photos of guests. As soon as we walked up to the party, no one was dressed in costumes! Not even the kids! Everyone was looking at us like we was idiots! There for a minute I thought maybe we misunderstood and this wasn't a Halloween party at all, but there was decorations everywhere. I was so embarrassed that we turned around and left. Some days later my boyfriend talked to the host of the party to ask him "what the heck was that all about"...and he told him that out of everyone there, only 2 people dressed in costumes! And one was himself (the host), he dressed as a pirate. So, yeah, we have party poopers that don't want to dress up. And to me, that's what it's all about, if you don't dress up then it would seem to much like a "regular" everyday party, not a Halloween one.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think this year the day of the week was a little odd for people. No one wants to come to a party in the middle of the week due to work and school the next day. I also know that a lot of people were having parties on Nov 1st this year. People were all partied out from the night before or tired from taking their kids trick or treating and didn't show up as much. I put the most time and effort into a party on years that have Halloween on Friday and Saturday. All other years I do a lower key thing. You didn't do anything wrong though, it just works out like this sometimes. If you hadn't prepared for the party 50 people would have shown up! I know with Pampered Chef Shows they teach you to invite double the amount of people that you want to show up. That's an average of course but Martha Stewart also says that. The average guest turn out is half of however many you invite.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

toyjunkie said:


> Every year we do a Halloween potluck party the Saturday before Halloween. Everyone brings something and by doing a potluck it takes a lot of the pressure off of us. This year we only had 9 people total, but other years we've had 40 or more. It's not really about how many people show up, but rather the fun and companionship of the ones who are there. And to be honest, sometimes the intimacy of the smaller groups is nice.


Love that idea toyjunkie


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Lox 
That is very sad. Every year I only invite people who will wear costumes and if someone shows up without a costumes They will hear me Roar I do not invite Party Poopers


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

LOX said:


> We got invited to a Halloween party last year and was told to dress up. We went all out and spent a bunch of money on our costumes. When we got to the party there was tons of cars parked up and down the road, we was so excited, I even brought my very expensive camera to take "killer" photos of guests. As soon as we walked up to the party, no one was dressed in costumes! Not even the kids! Everyone was looking at us like we was idiots! There for a minute I thought maybe we misunderstood and this wasn't a Halloween party at all, but there was decorations everywhere. I was so embarrassed that we turned around and left. Some days later my boyfriend talked to the host of the party to ask him "what the heck was that all about"...and he told him that out of everyone there, only 2 people dressed in costumes! And one was himself (the host), he dressed as a pirate. So, yeah, we have party poopers that don't want to dress up. And to me, that's what it's all about, if you don't dress up then it would seem to much like a "regular" everyday party, not a Halloween one.


What a downer! 

That happened to me once at a 50s theme event. I ran around for a week putting together my outfit and 'look' only to arrive on site as one of about 3 in a crowd of hundreds!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> The average guest turn out is half of however many you invite.


But you still have to prepare for all of them! I always end up with too much food - even if everyone shows up.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Sometimes I think too its about the food and the drink. Our main portion of halloween budget when we have a party is #1 food #2 drinks (not just beer) and #3 decor. So maybe our parties have mostly successful because we have serious dinner food. Its a free meal - even if you dont like halloween - and if you are a family of 5 getting invited, that more than $100 tab at a restaurant. 
Another note boos wife: I have a 2 part invite list (just because my house wouldnt fit inside everyone - and what if it rains?) Early month - I invite family and the close friends. Depending on rsvp about middle of month - I go to kids' friends AND their parents.
Hope this helps....


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

It's a struggle for us every year trying to figure out who will come, very few RSVP like they are asked. Halloween 2013 was disappointing, very few showed, but I know that the ones that did are into Halloween like I am, so it's kinda 'weeding out' for me. I only want people who absolutely love Halloween at my parties.

2014 will be approached a little different. THIS year, I am doing an early October party, since Halloween is so busy for everyone. I'll have a formal sit-down dinner, Gothic style, funeral attire appropriate, with a wheel of horror game throughout the meal. AND I'm keeping the invite list very small, 10 or maybe 12 is all. 

I get to cook and decorate, which has been taking a backseat to costume planning. AND this leaves me open to planning an elaborate costume to go out with on Halloween! Double the fun!


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Palladino, I'm sorry your party turned out as a disappointment. I have had parties where no one showed at all! You can't help but to take it personally, right? But cheer up friend. We now have two years of Halloween actually being close on the weekend and people will want to get out. The Wednesday and Thursday years are often slow because the weekend before seems too early for a party, and you don't want to have it after the actual day. Your decorations sound great, and your costumes rocked. I wish I could have come to your party. My friends quit having their party several years ago, and I miss it. Get ready for a huge turnout next year.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with having the party with family first then for everyone else. family will come for the food alone!!! what about having it the 1st weekend in October and say u r kicking off the holiday/halloween season! one year i imvited more people than i wanted to in case attendAnce was low. yeah sometimes that backfires and they all show up and then u run out of food.
I agree no party is perfect just have fun and look forward to next year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We used to have 2 parties at our last home because of not inviting everyone at once. The house was large, but I don't like wall-to-wall parties. Some people like that chaotic, energetic atmosphere, but we preferred more talking space. I always do a lot of effects, but the décor was really all the stuff we always put out. I really wish I knew someone else who hosts a Halloween party. I have tons of friends from all my hobbies and lines of work, but no one else throws one that I know of. Some relatives did years ago. It was over 100 people every year, and their setting was perfect. A farmette-type home, acres of corn fields, a garage and tent for indoors stuff. Each year it was a different theme. She would have disco/retro, Hollywood, etc. At the end of the night we played bingo, they had a lot of guessing games, and went around their large parking lot with kids, letting them play games, win chances, and turn them in for prizes. He did hayrides with a small rickety tractor down the road to the church and cemetery. It was a blast, but they worked so hard on it that it became way too stressful, plus she had some health issues. They completely stopped having them, and haven't had one now in years. I really miss it, and we helped them out their last year to make it easier for them. I would rather downscale myself than eliminate it all together.

We always hear about Halloween becoming more popular each year as an adult holiday, so it's hard to believe people aren't into it. Yes, I know a lot who have zero interest, but even those will come to a party occasionally. I think it's certain people, and everyone has different social circles. Our area has a lot of Halloween events, so there is definitely the interest. My advice is to focus on those who are reliable in coming and communicating, and gear your expectations to throwing a party that you still will enjoy yourself even if the attendance doesn't hold up. I also have no interest in the Halloween parties which are just another excuse for people getting loaded and sloppy. Those I'll stay away from myself. That's as far away from the spirit of Halloween as you can get. If you can't have a good time without getting drunk, they there's a problem.


----------

